# Job ideas for Summit County, CO



## Damianj08

Hello all, my name's Damian. I'm a newfound snowboarding enthusiast and I am trying to figure out job ideas that would provide me with a ski pass for the Summit County, CO area. I spent a week at Copper mountain this spring and I fell in love with that place. I want to move to the Summit County area this fall and I am looking for any ideas or insight into jobs that would be good for a person that just wants to ride as much as possible! Thanks!


----------



## ShredLife

dishwasher, coke dealer, or both!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Welcome to the rat race that is Summit County and every kid that wants to move here. I'll give you the best advice it's all about choices and making the right ones otherwise your season can drastically suck.


----------



## Donutz

We should almost have a FAQ for this, it comes up so often. Here's the usual:

Jobs IN the snowboarding industry suck. You get to watch other people snowboard and you get paid dick. The best job is a skilled NON-SNOWBOARDING-RELATED job NEAR the mountain with good pay and flexible hours. You ride the during prime time and get your 40 hours in the rest of the time.


----------



## Epic

Just win the fuckin lotto like the rest of us.


----------



## Epic

Seriously though, if all you care about is snowboarding as much as possible, you might want to bust your ass in the offseason and save up as much money as you can, then move there for the winter and live on a really tight budget. I've saved up so I can live there for a 4-5 month season this winter and I don't need to stress about finding a job that will take away from boarding. If a job comes up with flexible hours at night and/or weekends then that be a cherry on top. From what I've read on the forums the best jobs (i.e. higher pay and/or night/weekend hours) go to locals so if you plan on staying there a few years you'll have better luck but if it's just for the season you're not in that great of a position.


----------



## ShredLife

wildland firefighter is a pretty sweet one if you're up to it physically. i don't know if you'd be able to get on this summer cuz i think there's classes/cert to get first but my roommate in Oregon did it/does it still and he just busts ass all summer, no life - just work. then in the winter he has like 15k+ saved up plus collects unemployment i think. snowboards/drinks all winter then works all summer again.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Ugh do I need to write the how to not be a fuck up in Summit County guide?


----------



## Damianj08

Donutz said:


> We should almost have a FAQ for this, it comes up so often. Here's the usual:
> 
> Jobs IN the snowboarding industry suck. You get to watch other people snowboard and you get paid dick. The best job is a skilled NON-SNOWBOARDING-RELATED job NEAR the mountain with good pay and flexible hours. You ride the during prime time and get your 40 hours in the rest of the time.


What do you think about like a serving job in one of the restaurants in the resort? Do they get ski passes? I have a couple years of serving experience. Do you think it is even remotely likely that I could score one of those positions?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

UGH DUDE! Don't be the fucking retard idiot that moves here and works for the resort. 


I can't stress this enough DO NOT WORK FOR THE MOUNTAIN! They are slave drivers and you do not ride.

How old are you?

Do you have a place to live?

What is your moving here budget?

Length of stay in the county? Are you a one and done seasonal or are you here for the long haul?

What do you have experience with?

When are you getting here?

I've lived here for almost a decade and nothing changes with people wanting to move here you just get more and more clueless.


----------



## Damianj08

I'm 23. Don't have a place to live yet. I'll have around 5K when the time comes for the move (October). I definitely want to stay for at least a few years. I've got serving experience and National Park Service/ Youth work program experience (lots of it). So you think it would be a better idea to just buy the season pass and find a job close-by? Thanks for the help, this is helping alot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Well you're coming across as hopeless. Welcome to snowcarnie life.


----------



## Damianj08

Also, take it easy with the attitude man. YOU'RE coming across as an asshole.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I am an asshole. Thanks for pointing out the obvious. Can't help the helpless. You obviously don't want help you want people to hold your hand through the whole process.


----------



## Kevin137

Damianj08 said:


> Also, take it easy with the attitude man. YOU'RE coming across as an asshole.


He's an asshole with lots of time on here though, so that gives HIM seniority and the ability to called you an asshole and get away with it... 

You have to remember, you came here asking for people advice, he gave it, maybe not how you like it, but he gave it... 

$5,000 will not get you far and to be fair, i would not consider moving with only that amount with the aim of doing a season...!!!

I don't know the country, the area, the resort, but i would guess that the best bet for work and getting to board would be bar work or serving OUTSIDE the resort, the minute you work for a resort you become a slave to the opening hours...! So unless they are open 12 hours a day and your working day is 8 hours a day, you will not get much if anytime on the snow...

Take peoples advice and think about what they say, they are not being dicks, they have seen it all before when it comes to newbies and people wanting advice for this, and in all fairness you could easily do a search on the forum yourself to find out what other advice had already been given...

So i guess after hundreds of posts and a lazy attitude, you come across as being what exactly...???


----------



## Damianj08

BurtonAvenger said:


> I am an asshole. Thanks for pointing out the obvious. Can't help the helpless. You obviously don't want help you want people to hold your hand through the whole process.


Just trying to figure out my options. I asked for advice not you're skewed perception of my intentions. I appreciate everybody else's respectful input.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Damianj08 said:


> Just trying to figure out my options. I asked for advice not you're skewed perception of my intentions. I appreciate everybody else's respectful input.


And this is why you went back and edited your response so you didn't look like a dumbass?

You're a lost cause to try and help up here. If you hadn't been a helpless douche I could have pointed you in the direction of getting the most out of your time here, instead I'll watch you be yet another statistic of douche bag kids that don't survive up here.


----------



## Argo

Damianj08 said:


> Also, take it easy with the attitude man. YOU'RE coming across as an asshole.


Lol, an asshole that has made a living up here and has the ability to ride every day. 

I'm on my 3rd year up here and have seen thousands of dips shits come and go. There are very few that make it and doit with success without just surviving. BA and I both live mountain side. Two totally different kinds of people. Two totally different professional lives, both with the ability to live here and ride every day if we want. 

Maybe, if you want info, you should not act like a helpless sucker that needs his mommy to hold his hand through the lifestyle change of moving to the mountains...


----------



## Kevin137

Hey Argo and BurtonAvenger, i really want to do a season here with you guys, i can pay $20 a week for board and lodgings and just bum around on the slopes all day everyday...

How do you feel about that...??? Any chances you would put up with me...  

Only joking, i would pay $30 a week... :bowdown:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Do you give free handies? Cause it's all about free handies.


----------



## Deacon

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you give free handies? Cause it's all about free handies.


The ol' Dutch Rudder. Because then it's not gay.


----------



## backstop13

it's only gay if your wieners touch...


----------



## snowklinger

awesomeness. I was reading the first couple responses from BA and was thinking, man this kid is getting the white glove breckenridge tour here,.....is BA ill or off his rocker....?!!? Then....hahahahahaha Summit County is a meatgrinder in real life motherfucker, this is just the internetz mauwehawelkjasdg;lhas;ldhaslkdjfaslkdjagd FUCK!

:thumbsup:


----------



## t21

wow! BA sure told the kid, I think it would be NOT a wise choice to work for the mountain if you expect to ride a lot during the season. I've spoken to some lifties and rental personnel up on my local mountain and they sure wish they could ride more especially if its dumping hard/fresh snow the next day, but they are stuck at work and watch everyone else having a blast.


----------



## Donutz

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanyway, everyone's attitude aside, the biggest problem is that you're not the first person to think of this. Not by a long shot. Which means any shortcuts, smart moves, inside jobs, or strategies have already been tried. If you have specific questions like what's the average rent like at whistler (high!) or how far is the nearest non-resort town, you'll probably get direct answers. Failing that, it's a matter of hard work and giving up everything that can get in the way.


----------



## snowklinger

work in a restaurant and be good at it. not some bottom level server or busboy or prep cook you will never ride.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

backstop13 said:


> it's only gay if your wieners touch...


It's only gay if you push back!


----------



## Nivek

Damianj08 said:


> I'm 23. Don't have a place to live yet. I'll have around 5K when the time comes for the move (October). I definitely want to stay for at least a few years. I've got serving experience and National Park Service/ Youth work program experience (lots of it). So you think it would be a better idea to just buy the season pass and find a job close-by? Thanks for the help, this is helping alot.


I'm feeling generous. Here's what it is:

Do you know someone already here in a position to give you a job flexible enough to let you ride as much as you think you're going to? No? Then you WILL NOT get more than 30 full days on mountain your first year, second year, and probably your third. You wanna work at a restaurant? Great. Those hours are AFTER the mountain closes. Guess who else wants jobs that only have hours AFTER lifts stop? Locals. Guess who's gonna get the job before someone that no one here knows? Locals.

In one way or another every one of us up here that isn't independently wealthy sacrificed a lot for a number of years to be able to live here. OR they moved here in the 70's when it wasn't every 19 year old jack stack's dream. And here and there are scattered some who got really really lucky.

BA says don't work for the mountain cause it blows. He's right. It is the worst job up here. That said, coming from out of state (if you are) means you get a better chance at employee housing. Don't mistake this as a good thing, but it is a solution to housing and rent is doable. Second, you will not make any money. You'll make enough to eat like shit, pay rent, and if you eat like shit hard enough, buy occasional beer. 3, working on the mountain does not equal ride time. Ride breaks are few, and unless you're a monster (you aren't) you won't ride every day you have off. On mountain work is awful and draining. Like I stated above, expect to actually only put 30-40 days on mountain. As a mountain employee you are the low man on the totem pole. Suck it up and deal with it.

If you are willing to do this for 2-3 years... I'm feeling real generous.
Etiquette. Don't call anyone a gaper. They pay for shit up here and they are the reason we can live here. Don't be a dipshit. That occasional beer money I spoke of earlier, if you use it for said beer save it for tips to your local shop when you need work done on anything. Second option with that small insignificant extra money you may or may not get, spend it at your local shop and build a relationship. Build a relationship and don't be a dipshit. Don't hook up with other snow carnies. You are not a local. We have plenty of friends here and we like them. We don't know you, we don't like you. Accept that and we might accept you. Grow a pair, you'll need 'em.

Wanna deal with all that? Cause so far it doesn't seem like you can. Oh and free handies


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You forgot the free handies! Why are you forgetting the one thing that is sacred to us!


----------



## Kevin137

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you give free handies? Cause it's all about free handies.



Only with my left hand in a wet sock... :bowdown:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

As long as it's wet from moisturizer we're golden.


----------



## mojo maestro

Talkin' with a dude from Vail last week.........he drove a school bus. Drop the kids off before the chairs are turning.....at the lifts for first chair. Shred for five hours and back to the bus and kids. Sounds like you'd have to be ultra responsible and be able to pass a piss test at random. Same guy also said proper "handy" technique will go a long way in a mountain town.


----------



## Kevin137

mojo maestro said:


> Same guy also said proper "handy" technique will go a long way in a mountain town.


THAT is concerning from someone driving a school bus... Haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Kevin137 said:


> THAT is concerning from someone driving a school bus... Haha


What? You have to train them young!


----------



## Damianj08

Nivek said:


> I'm feeling generous. Here's what it is:
> 
> Do you know someone already here in a position to give you a job flexible enough to let you ride as much as you think you're going to? No? Then you WILL NOT get more than 30 full days on mountain your first year, second year, and probably your third. You wanna work at a restaurant? Great. Those hours are AFTER the mountain closes. Guess who else wants jobs that only have hours AFTER lifts stop? Locals. Guess who's gonna get the job before someone that no one here knows? Locals.
> 
> In one way or another every one of us up here that isn't independently wealthy sacrificed a lot for a number of years to be able to live here. OR they moved here in the 70's when it wasn't every 19 year old jack stack's dream. And here and there are scattered some who got really really lucky.
> 
> BA says don't work for the mountain cause it blows. He's right. It is the worst job up here. That said, coming from out of state (if you are) means you get a better chance at employee housing. Don't mistake this as a good thing, but it is a solution to housing and rent is doable. Second, you will not make any money. You'll make enough to eat like shit, pay rent, and if you eat like shit hard enough, buy occasional beer. 3, working on the mountain does not equal ride time. Ride breaks are few, and unless you're a monster (you aren't) you won't ride every day you have off. On mountain work is awful and draining. Like I stated above, expect to actually only put 30-40 days on mountain. As a mountain employee you are the low man on the totem pole. Suck it up and deal with it.
> 
> If you are willing to do this for 2-3 years... I'm feeling real generous.
> Etiquette. Don't call anyone a gaper. They pay for shit up here and they are the reason we can live here. Don't be a dipshit. That occasional beer money I spoke of earlier, if you use it for said beer save it for tips to your local shop when you need work done on anything. Second option with that small insignificant extra money you may or may not get, spend it at your local shop and build a relationship. Build a relationship and don't be a dipshit. Don't hook up with other snow carnies. You are not a local. We have plenty of friends here and we like them. We don't know you, we don't like you. Accept that and we might accept you. Grow a pair, you'll need 'em.
> 
> Wanna deal with all that? Cause so far it doesn't seem like you can. Oh and free handies





BurtonAvenger said:


> And this is why you went back and edited your response so you didn't look like a dumbass?
> 
> You're a lost cause to try and help up here. If you hadn't been a helpless douche I could have pointed you in the direction of getting the most out of your time here, instead I'll watch you be yet another statistic of douche bag kids that don't survive up here.


Hahaha you guys love trolling don't you. "BA", you and your buttbuddies need to get over yourselves. Oh Wow you spend a shitton of time on a website, congratulations. Idc who you are and how self-righteous you may be, you cant say anything that will discourage me. If I have to be a slave to the mountain to start out, so be it.


----------



## Kevin137

Damianj08 said:


> you cant say anything that will discourage me. If I have to be a slave to the mountain to start out, so be it.


But it would of been easier to have someone with loads of info, and advise on the best way to do it rather than slaving it out instead of riding... Haha

And there is nothing wrong with trolls, we have loads of them where i live, in fact it is one of our biggest exports...


----------



## Argo

Damianj08 said:


> Hahaha you guys love trolling don't you. "BA", you and your buttbuddies need to get over yourselves. Oh Wow you spend a shitton of time on a website, congratulations. Idc who you are and how self-righteous you may be, you cant say anything that will discourage me. If I have to be a slave to the mountain to start out, so be it.



You must be under 50 iQ. Nivek just gave you a full write up on info that's valuable for a newb and he is a BA butt buddy? You need to sort out your entitlement issues. :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger

I think he is a perfect candidate to prove us all wrong and go get a job with Vail resorts. :thumbsup: It's gonna be so sick brah.


----------



## Nivek

Damianj08 said:


> Hahaha you guys love trolling don't you. "BA", you and your buttbuddies need to get over yourselves. Oh Wow you spend a shitton of time on a website, congratulations. Idc who you are and how self-righteous you may be, you cant say anything that will discourage me. If I have to be a slave to the mountain to start out, so be it.


Nice dude. Go fuck yourself. Spit in my face and I'll just have to shit down your throat. IF you move here and IF for some very strange reason I meet you, I'mma make it my goal to make it very hard for you here. And believe me, I know the right people.


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## Donutz




----------



## Deacon

Donutz said:


>


Attaboy! Like an NHL ref, let 'em play!


----------



## davidj

Damianj08 said:


> Hahaha you guys love trolling don't you. "BA", you and your buttbuddies need to get over yourselves. Oh Wow you spend a shitton of time on a website, congratulations. Idc who you are and how self-righteous you may be, you cant say anything that will discourage me. If I have to be a slave to the mountain to start out, so be it.


Way to go, cowboy! :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap:


----------



## neni




----------



## Awesome SB Guy

Gotta love this forum's mindset...We have great information but we won't share it unless we can do it in a disrespectful manner.


----------



## Kevin137




----------



## ShredLife

Awesome SB Guy said:


> Gotta love this forum's mindset...We have great information but we won't share it unless we can do it in a disrespectful manner.


this is either the worst or the best first post ever. either way fuck you fuckface - who the fuck are you? go play in traffic.


----------



## Deacon

Awesome SB Guy said:


> Gotta love this forum's mindset...We have great information but we won't share it unless we can do it in a disrespectful manner.


Very insightful first post. Most people lurk a bit and learn some of the personalities around here so their not so frigging thin skinned. But if you don't like it, I'm sure we can all make an accommodation for you. 
:blink:


----------



## Kevin137

Awesome SB Guy said:


> Gotta love this forum's mindset...We have great information but we won't share it unless we can do it in a disrespectful manner.


I thought everything was shared around here, including your (insert word here)


----------



## MGD81

Nivek said:


> Nice dude. Go fuck yourself. Spit in my face and I'll just have to shit down your throat. IF you move here and IF for some very strange reason I meet you, I'mma make it my goal to make it very hard for you here. And believe me, I know the right people.


Sounds like you should go back to the city. Or summit county, both are hell holes.


----------



## Kevin137

Oooooh look what i found...

It's the OP's










You can get back in your pram now...


----------



## Donutz

Awesome SB Guy said:


> Gotta love this forum's mindset...We have great information but we won't share it unless we can do it in a disrespectful manner.


95% of the time, people are friendly and helpful on this forum. But two of the prime mistakes you can make on this or any forum are 1) failing to lurk for a while and learn the personalities and general tone, and 2) trying to win an argument by "last post wins" rules.

If it helps at all, you and the OP are not the first or the last ppl to get into a small (and this one IS small) disagreement, nor are you anywhere near the most obnoxious. And frankly, I think BA and Shred are pulling their punches.

Take some time to get used to the place.


----------



## neni

Donutz said:


> 95% of the time, people are friendly and helpful on this forum. But two of the prime mistakes you can make on this or any forum are 1) failing to lurk for a while and learn the personalities and general tone, and 2) trying to win an argument by "last post wins" rules.
> 
> If it helps at all, you and the OP are not the first or the last ppl to get into a small (and this one IS small) disagreement, nor are you anywhere near the most obnoxious. And frankly, I think BA and Shred are pulling their punches.
> 
> Take some time to get used to the place.


Hmmm... was thinking, if the resident pitbulls would deserve kind of a warning "beware of..." lable, so imprudent newbies wouldn't get their heads bitten off that easily. 
But then... it's only the rather narcistic ones who get that problem and they kind of deserve the pounding


----------



## Kevin137

The problem is they are not used to being told...

Youngsters today, have no respect, don't learn easily, and think they are "owed" respect where the older generation realise it has to be earnt...!

Personally, i think it can be hard as a newbie to fit in, but you still need to understand the heir-achy of somewhere you are new. And just because we all have the same love doesn't mean we love each other...

Unless off course as was pointed out to me, you are prepared to offer handies, and then EVERYONE loves you... :yahoo:


----------



## stan_darsh

if he'd just give them some damn free handies, everything would be fine.
they might even help him get a job making fries and cleaning cafeteria trays


----------



## MarshallV82

I loathe the damn lifties who say things like "Have a steezy day bro" in an awkward tone when you load up. I'm assuming people like the OP and others act like this, or maybe I'm just to old and it's normal? :dunno:

I think it would be an awesome lifestyle to live like BA or Argo. I could afford to do it since I either work from home or travel, but living in Denver has its perks. I like it.


----------



## Deacon

I blame it on the advent of "participation medals".


----------



## killclimbz

neni said:


> Hmmm... was thinking, if the resident pitbulls would deserve kind of a warning "beware of..." lable, so imprudent newbies wouldn't get their heads bitten off that easily.
> But then... it's only the rather narcistic ones who get that problem and they kind of deserve the pounding


Ha! Neni, I like this idea. Maybe all you jokers who like to flame the nOObs are going to get a custom title. "Helpful a hole" might be good. You giys might as well say what best describes you because I think it's going to happen. I am not going to name names but shred, ba, and timmy should think about a warning label they like. Pm me with 'em.


----------



## ShredLife

i AM the rooster King you sonofabitch and you can stay the hell off my lawn.


----------



## Kevin137

I think that this should be used for BA's avatar... 










:bowdown::yahoo::bowdown:


----------



## killclimbz

ShredLife said:


> i AM the rooster King you sonofabitch and you can stay the hell off my lawn.


Son of a bitch works if ya like it. 

I also like stay the hell off of my lawn. That would also work...


----------



## Deacon

Kevin137 said:


> I think that this should be used for BA's avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bowdown::yahoo::bowdown:


Kevin, WTF is THAT?


----------



## chomps1211

Awesome SB Guy said:


> Gotta love this forum's mindset...We have great information but we won't share it unless we can do it in a disrespectful manner.





Kevin137 said:


> I thought everything was shared around here, including your (*MAMA!!!*)


...fixed that for ya!  No thanks necessary!


----------



## Kevin137

Really....??? I don't need to thank you...???

So you don't want a handie as a thank you...???

I'm sure the OP will help you out if you do...


----------



## chomps1211

Kevin137 said:


> Really....??? I don't need to thank you...???
> 
> So you don't want a handie as a thank you...???
> 
> I'm sure the OP will help you out if you do...


We-l-l-l-l-l,.. If we're sharin' "Awesome's" Mama, You _could_ give me a "Reach Around!"  :cheeky4: :laugh:


----------



## neni

Awesome SB Guy said:


> Gotta love this forum's mindset...We have great information but we won't share it unless we can do it in a disrespectful manner.


Gotta stronly disagree! When I joined the forum and asked the same old question as almost every newbie (oooh... help, what board should I get) I was overwhelmed by the amount of help, got dozens of very friendly and very helpful answers! :thumbsup:
Lurking around now for half a year I'm even more astonished that they're not tired to answer cause the same old questions are asked almost day by day. Now where's the emoticom with a bunch of roses?


----------



## MarshallV82

neni said:


> Gotta stronly disagree! When I joined the forum and asked the same old question as almost every newbie (oooh... help, what board should I get) I was overwhelmed by the amount of help, got dozens of very friendly and very helpful answers! :thumbsup:
> Lurking around now for half a year I'm even more astonished that they're not tired to answer cause the same old questions are asked almost day by day. Now where's the emoticom with a bunch of roses?


Yeah I lurked this forum for 2-3 years before posting, I kinda knew all the personalities before I started any threads. I'm not on much but this is one of my favorite forums.


----------



## Nivek

killclimbz said:


> Ha! Neni, I like this idea. Maybe all you jokers who like to flame the nOObs are going to get a custom title. "Helpful a hole" might be good. You giys might as well say what best describes you because I think it's going to happen. I am not going to name names but shred, ba, and timmy should think about a warning label they like. Pm me with 'em.


I don't get mentioned? Hurtful. Just hurtful.

Or is it that I just need to step up my asshole game?


----------



## Deacon

Re-reading this thread, nobody was rude to the kid until AFTER he called BA an asshole, because of his perceived "attitude"... Which to me read as righteous frustration that would come with having thousands of kids invade your town every year with the same dream and no clue how to achieve it.


----------



## killclimbz

Nivek said:


> I don't get mentioned? Hurtful. Just hurtful.
> 
> Or is it that I just need to step up my asshole game?


I just wanted to make you jealous. I'll add ya to the list.


----------



## Damianj08

Nivek said:


> Nice dude. Go fuck yourself. Spit in my face and I'll just have to shit down your throat. IF you move here and IF for some very strange reason I meet you, I'mma make it my goal to make it very hard for you here. And believe me, I know the right people.


I'm sure you do. That's a great goal man. You keep using your energy to attempt to bring people down. I'll continue to pursue MY goal with humility and positivity.


----------



## Nivek

killclimbz said:


> i just wanted to make you jealous. I'll add ya to the list.


yaaaaay!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

OP, page 1 was gold...but u went for the special olympics participation medal. :eusa_clap: k:


----------



## snowklinger

neni said:


> Gotta stronly disagree! When I joined the forum and asked the same old question as almost every newbie (oooh... help, what board should I get) I was overwhelmed by the amount of help, got dozens of very friendly and very helpful answers! :thumbsup:
> Lurking around now for half a year I'm even more astonished that they're not tired to answer cause the same old questions are asked almost day by day. Now where's the emoticom with a bunch of roses?


I think it is important to note that any super helpful non-assholey advice be taken with a major grain of salt. One thing I've noticed is that there are alot of people who ride a few days a year (because thats all they can, no big deal) but then spend the WHOLE year on the forum. I'm not calling anyone out, I myself have in the past been guilty of over-internetting and under-snowboarding.

When looking for information on gear or spots to shred, it is important to vett the source.

The assholes you want advice from are the ones riding 60-200 days/year. They are salty, they've seen people who want to do what they do come and go like a fucking revolving door, never making it happen, but ever expanding the bottom dregs of the local population without contributing and most likely in the process getting fucked by the man and leaving with ruined dreams. I am nice to lifties and try to say thank you and rap with them, but snow carnies do not make the wheels go 'round, texan tourists do.


----------



## neni

snowklinger said:


> I think it is important to note that any super helpful non-assholey advice be taken with a major grain of salt. One thing I've noticed is that there are alot of people who ride a few days a year (because thats all they can, no big deal) but then spend the WHOLE year on the forum. I'm not calling anyone out, I myself have in the past been guilty of over-internetting and under-snowboarding.
> 
> When looking for information on gear or spots to shred, it is important to vett the source.
> 
> The assholes you want advice from are the ones riding 60-200 days/year.


:thumbsup:
Reading answers, I was regularly thinking "thanks, and how much did you ride"? Not because I doubt that answer but just to get an idea how qualified it is. 
It would be helpful if one could give some important stats in the user information. "Hobbies" (well, obviously snowboarding) and "occupation" (does this matter at all?) are kind of needless information and thus never used. Also "you favorite snowboard company" is not helpful in my opinion cause you have favorite boards and not companies... 
But "years on board", "days each year", or "total days" and "your quiver" would really help to get an idea of the one answering (or also asking questions). Also "height/weight/boots" could help to prevent that this question has to be asked again and again. 

Edit: don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that answers of noobs or weekend warriors are not qualified! Sometimes you especially seek for information of guys at eye level.


----------



## killclimbz

We've definitely hashed over this sort of thing several times. The reality is that it is not really going to work. Any advice given out that yoy might consider is worth a little back up research. Most of which can probably be found on Google. 

Local advice is always great. The destination snowboarder. The one who may only do one big trip a year, also can have good input. Especially for others in the same boat. 

The info the op wanted is in this thread. Not exactly presented how they wanted it to be, but it is there. The good and the bad. You don't get very much control over anything on a forum.


----------



## Kevin137

This could quite easily be done in "SIGNATURES" if people used them...

Are they even activated on here...??? I have found where to do it, saved it, but it doesn't display on the posts...


----------



## Kevin137

Guessing there is an issue with that as it is saved, it shows under the post reply box in additional and the "show your signature" box is ticked, yet still...

Maybe i need to take some interweb lessons or learn how to read proper as i can't work it out...


----------



## chomps1211

Kevin137 said:


> Guessing there is an issue with that as it is saved, it shows under the post reply box in additional and the "show your signature" box is ticked, yet still...
> 
> Maybe i need to take some interweb lessons or learn how to read proper as i can't work it out...


I can see your stat's in your signature. If you can't,.. check the user cp, (...control panel.) and look under "Edit Options" Scroll down to "Thread Display Options." Tick the box for show sig. It will let you see _Other peoples _Signatures in the threads!

Hope I helped! (_...I'll take that "Handie" now!!_)  :eusa_clap:


----------



## Donutz

I'm seeing your sig.

I think there's actually an option in the CP where you see or don't see sigs.


----------



## Kevin137

chomps1211 said:


> "Edit Options" Scroll down to "Thread Display Options." Tick the box for show sig. It will let you see _Other peoples _Signatures in the threads!
> 
> Hope I helped! (_...I'll take that "Handie" now!!_)  :eusa_clap:


You did indeed, see, now that makes more sense, a little bit of info that everyone can see and people get to know you by without having to look everywhere for it...

Makes more sense to me and i think should be encouraged, or maybe set as a choice to display and newbies encouraged to fill it in... 

P.S. I will note down that you are in fact owed 1 "handie"...


----------



## neni

Kevin137 said:


> You did indeed, see, now that makes more sense, a little bit of info that everyone can see and people get to know you by without having to look everywhere for it...
> 
> Makes more sense to me and i think should be encouraged, or maybe set as a choice to display and newbies encouraged to fill it in...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211

Kevin137 said:


> ...that makes more sense, a little bit of info that everyone can see and people get to know you by without having to look everywhere for it...
> 
> Makes more sense to me and i think should be encouraged, or maybe set as a choice to display and newbies encouraged to fill it in...


You're welcome! Now that you mention it,.. If these 1st time, "Non" lurking posters, do not have those options enabled,.. Maybe they are getting a little "Shell Shocked" by some of our "Vet's" initial responses!?!

I mean,.. if they can't see BA's, Shred's, Snowklinger's, etc. signatures or avatars???? Maybe they're a _little_ bit more blamelessly "_clueless_" than the rest of us could have guessed! (...just a little tho! There is still _NO_ excuse for some of these newb's initial displays of undeserved "Ego" and general "Entitled Ignorance!")

I know that I lurked for a little while first & aside from reading their posts and getting a general mental picture & feeling for the personalities of the guys & gals around here before I tried to contribute,.. I could tell from Shred, BA's and others Avatars & signatures generally you what you would be likely to encounter if you were *stupid* enough to poke them or blatantly display your own ignorance and disrespect for their expertise!!! 

Just a thought! (_...but hey! WTF do I know! I've been here two years & I'm STILL an ignorant NooB!_)   :cheeky4:

BTW op,.. _*THAT'S*_ how you show "Humility!" *DumbAss!!!*!


----------



## chomps1211

Kevin137 said:


> ...P.S. I will note down that you are in fact owed 1 "handie"...


:laugh: 
...You can _Bet_ I'm gonna hold you to that too!!!
 :eusa_clap: :yahoo:


----------



## Kevin137

chomps1211 said:


> :laugh:
> ...You can _Bet_ I'm gonna hold you to that too!!!
> :eusa_clap: :yahoo:


Wet sock in left hand...!!!

I think the default beed to be changed, so that it displays always unless you CHOOSE not to display it, and i also think that all new posters should be encouraged to write one, and this should be pointed out that until it is no one will reply... Haha

Thus removing the ignorance claim that they do not know who is who...!!!


----------



## Argo

I can't stand some signatures so I turn them off. I also don't care and don't wanna read them or write one. I'm not quite as harsh as some of the others but probably put down more days than a lot of them. However I only rode 154 days this season so BA got me. I also ride a limited number of boards/boots/bindings and outerwear.... Maybe 3-4 of each tha I go through a season. 

I am a big dude though so I will be a little more insightful and expand on my opinion more when someone puts a weight over 220lbs/100kg. the skinny fuckers that typically populate the mountain have no clue what works well for the big guys.


----------



## Kevin137

Argo said:


> I can't stand some signatures so I turn them off. I also don't care and don't wanna read them or write one.


Fair comment, but for newbies that really don't know the place or who is who and want that little bit more info, it is actually helpful...

I read a LOT of posts on here before i started posting, but i have been around long enough to understand respect, that and if i was rude my mum would spank my bottom, apparently you are never too old for a speaking, i keep saying this to my g/f but she isn't having any of it...!

Anyway, i think they can be helpful, and they can also be awful, just not used a forum for soooo ling that i forgot how to use it effectively, or where to find things... Haha

Plus it is a reminder of who rides what so we can actually not having to look at previous posts/threads all the time...


----------



## Deacon

Argo said:


> I can't stand some signatures so I turn them off. I also don't care and don't wanna read them or write one. I'm not quite as harsh as some of the others but probably put down more days than a lot of them. However I only rode 154 days this season so BA got me. I also ride a limited number of boards/boots/bindings and outerwear.... Maybe 3-4 of each tha I go through a season.
> 
> I am a big dude though so I will be a little more insightful and expand on my opinion more when someone puts a weight over 220lbs/100kg. the skinny fuckers that typically populate the mountain have no clue what works well for the big guys.


+1 for the 220+ crew.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Damianj08 said:


> Hahaha you guys love trolling don't you. "BA", you and your buttbuddies need to get over yourselves. Oh Wow you spend a shitton of time on a website, congratulations. Idc who you are and how self-righteous you may be, you cant say anything that will discourage me. If I have to be a slave to the mountain to start out, so be it.


Don't try and play the victim here douche bag. You cried because some of us actually live where you want to move and have far more knowledge than you. You are so typical in the "I love Summit County, I know everything, I'm going to move there" response that you're just another statistic not someone that actually will do anything for the townships and communities we live in. 



Kevin137 said:


> But it would of been easier to have someone with loads of info, and advise on the best way to do it rather than slaving it out instead of riding... Haha
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with trolls, we have loads of them where i live, in fact it is one of our biggest exports...


HUGE EXPORT! Also real logic. 



Awesome SB Guy said:


> Gotta love this forum's mindset...We have great information but we won't share it unless we can do it in a disrespectful manner.


1 post only and it's on this. Fucking amazing contribution here. 



MGD81 said:


> Sounds like you should go back to the city. Or summit county, both are hell holes.


Pretty sure it's obvious he lives in Summit County, which by the way is not a hell hole. People that can't hack it here or are jealous of those that live here only claim that. Have fun sucking at life. 



Damianj08 said:


> I'm sure you do. That's a great goal man. You keep using your energy to attempt to bring people down. I'll continue to pursue MY goal with humility and positivity.


Where was the humility? I'm really confused on this one. 

The fact is I don't feel the need to deliver information in that typical American fashion of coddling the person asking. I'll give it to you blunt, I'll be a dick about it, and if I offend you I don't care. This isn't just MY backyard there's a community here of business owners, pro riders, snow sliding enthusiasts, second home owners, and the like. We've made the sacrifices and choices to be here. We are the ones that year in and year out see people come and go that don't provide anything to us or the community. So if we're a little selective don't be offended just realize you have to PROVE to US why we would want to help you.

I could have given you leads on 10 plus restaurant jobs. Most of which are night shift, provide passes, and would have you riding 100 plus days a season. But you were a douche so instead you'll flounder in no mans land, struggle for the first year, and probably leave come April 21st 2014. Will we miss you? Nope, will anyone? Probably not due to the fact you'll be hanging out with the same type of people. Will you clock 100 plus days? Maybe if you really struggle and give up a lot, but more than likely you might get 50 days. A feat most of us accomplish by X mas. 

Do I feel I have the right to talk down to people about living here? Fuck yes I do because so many dumb fucks have ruined so many good things for us up here. The older I get the more I want my community to thrive and be a great place for tourists to visit so I can live the life I want.


----------



## Kevin137

BurtonAvenger said:


> HUGE EXPORT! Also real logic.


They are, they are our biggest export, we even let one out now and again to compete in Snowboarding, i think you may of heard of him, his name is Horgmo... Haha



BurtonAvenger said:


> Maybe if you really struggle and give up a lot, but more than likely you might get 50 days. A feat most of us accomplish by Xmas.


Just out of interest, do you ride xmas day...??? We celebrate xmas in a really weird way here in Norway, the 24th is a work day till lunchtime, and the shops are open till 4pm, but xmas dinner is traditionally 5pm followed by presents in the evening...

What this means is the slopes are closed... But they are open the 25th which is awesome, and i love boarding that day, very quite, just the regular loonies out playing and traditionally we have powder over xmas as well, which always makes it better... Although this year we only had 3 or 4" of powder overnight it was still cool to be there on the 1st lift...


----------



## Deacon

BA is spot on here. If you want to move to a community, do some research on your own and find out what you have to offer. Then ask, "hey, i've checked these places out, and they look like they might be a good fit, but I have a few questions..."... I bet you'll get a far more positive response. If'n I was inclined to move west, you better believe I'm lining up a job based on my own research before I do a damn thing else.


----------



## Nivek

Kevin137 said:


> They are, they are our biggest export, we even let one out now and again to compete in Snowboarding, i think you may of heard of him, his name is Horgmo... Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, do you ride xmas day...??? We celebrate xmas in a really weird way here in Norway, the 24th is a work day till lunchtime, and the shops are open till 4pm, but xmas dinner is traditionally 5pm followed by presents in the evening...
> 
> What this means is the slopes are closed... But they are open the 25th which is awesome, and i love boarding that day, very quite, just the regular loonies out playing and traditionally we have powder over xmas as well, which always makes it better... Although this year we only had 3 or 4" of powder overnight it was still cool to be there on the 1st lift...


The lifts never stop turning. Unless they're broken.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Kevin137 said:


> They are, they are our biggest export, we even let one out now and again to compete in Snowboarding, i think you may of heard of him, his name is Horgmo... Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, do you ride xmas day...??? We celebrate xmas in a really weird way here in Norway, the 24th is a work day till lunchtime, and the shops are open till 4pm, but xmas dinner is traditionally 5pm followed by presents in the evening...
> 
> What this means is the slopes are closed... But they are open the 25th which is awesome, and i love boarding that day, very quite, just the regular loonies out playing and traditionally we have powder over xmas as well, which always makes it better... Although this year we only had 3 or 4" of powder overnight it was still cool to be there on the 1st lift...


I usually ride the 25th it's one of the least crowded holiday days of that week.


----------



## Kevin137

This was my 1st run at like 9:15 am xmas day this last season... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152361164455594&set=vb.533320593&type=2&theater


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

I had a horrible job my first season through Vail. However it got me out here with a job and housing already in place. I also met a lot of people and made my connections. 8 years ago I worked during the day time as a cashier at the lodge on the North Peak. Day time jobs suck. However I still got lots of days in. I rode at night a lot because of keystone's night riding. I also rode almost every day after work. I rode home to the base and caught the bus back to employee housing.

Vail holds job fairs, I went to one and was hired in North Carolina.

The next season I still worked for the mountain and rode probably 160+ days. This was back in the day when Arapahoe Basin did not charge Vail employees 10 dollars to ride after Keystone closes. I actually had an evening job through Vail and had a free pass. I also had a month off which I saved money for and rode almost everyday that month at A-basin. That season was so epic and it dumped hard.

The next season I worked at Arapahoe Basin. Where I worked in the A-frame we had one hour ride breaks and the manager would let us take turns taking runs on pow days. This job sucked with long shifts but I had 3 days off a week and they let us eat all the food we wanted as long as it was not prepackaged. All the employees got free breakfast every morning. It was not horrible working for the mountains.

Having restaurant skills is good because most places are open for dinner and there are lots of restaurants.

I probably got around 120 this year. I don't work for the mountain anymore.


----------



## Argo

Christmas day was an amazing powder day up here.

Also, I have hired two people through various forums and given a few others successful leads to jobs working in town.


----------



## Kevin137

Argo said:


> Also, I have hired two people through various forums and given a few others successful leads to jobs working in town.


Would you offer me the same that BA did...??? Haha

I don't actually want to work, that defeats the object of being retired...


----------



## Argo

I'm a working snowboard bum. A lot of days I'm on call while I snowboard making $10/HR carrying a pager. Does that make me a pro snowboarder? I like to think that way, lol.


----------



## Kevin137

I have the offer of work here, i think they call it "consultancy", and the long and short of it, is for the period they season is open, i have to "work 4 hours a week...!!!

For the purpose of employment my job will entail advising on Health and Safety issues, on the slope, advise on park building and advice on customer service...

This will enable me to be rewarded with a Family Season pass, there are 5 of us, and the pass would cost $1850, and cash payment of $4300

I am tempted to take it... The 4 hours work will basically mean i ride the slopes as i do, and i meet with the manager for lunch twice a week... Haha

Apparently he values my input to improve the slope as i say what i think and complain when complaints need raising, which is not something that happens in Norway very often...!!!

Do you think that i would be stupid to turn it down, i was worried it would interfere with the time i spend riding, and would end up too much work for me to cope with...


----------



## Argo

$4300 is almost my two week take home check, that's chump change in the mountains. If there are 5 of you, you will want 2 minimum and most likely 3 bedroom place. $2-3000 a month. Of course I have car payments and other shit to pay for tha you may not. Don't get me wrong, I have a lot of friends that work for the mountain or as waitstaff that make chump change/min wage and they make it but they just make it and can't enjoy everything the area has to offer. They also do not get the chance to travel either. If your doing it for a season and don't really need the money anyway, go for it. If you want to live up here and survive, take it, make friends and move on quickly..... Also, vail is a bit more expensive to live in than summit. I had considered the move over there but I just don't like driving that far for work.


----------



## Kevin137

It is not there, it is here in Norway, and a slope i ride 100+ days anyway... SO for me, i am riding regardless.

The slope was sold in part last year and the new part owner is also the GM, and he knows nothing about the industry, although he is very customer service orientated which is not normal here...

I like the idea of being involved in a sport i love, but didn't want to HAVE to do it for work, this gives me the opportunity to have input that will hopefully make the small resort better, while not actually working, which is why it is consultancy rather than employment...

And the other reason is the work, is 4 hours a week that equates to between 16-20 weeks so maximum of 80 hours so not a bad return for doing what i am already doing, for free...

Health and Safety is stupid stuff like riding the staff for badly prepared slopes, parks, not marking flagging, and while riding generally observation and just notifying the liftie to get it addressed over the radio... Park is more about best placing and best use of slopes to include more progressive features for kids moving up, and the grading of parks etc... Not actually building, although they have already started building new features for next season on my advice... And the customer service side of it, is more addressing the contact between the staff they have, lift usage, and knowing how the slopes are used...

It is, as i say a small slope, with 4 main hill but 7 trails and 1 chairlift, but a very interesting small resort, that is full of features... The problem they have is the staff became lazy under previous management, and have been telling the new manager that everything is ok, this issue was addressed with the manager mid season by me, and he asked the staff to make a better job of it, and they didn't, so he simply asked me to do a small video from a particular day and send him it, and he was not impressed by the preparation, so he asked me to make a full list of issues i felt needed addressing from the various things we talked about, and the long and short of it, was when on the end of season staff holiday they where all handed the sheet i had prepared, and it brought to a head what was wrong, most took it badly, but when addressed and discussed by the manager, they saw it didn't mean more work, just working the hours they where paid for and the ability to actually get stuff done whereas the previous manager would just say NO it costs too much...

So we had a meeting after there holiday, and it is all much smoother moving forward and he offered me the consultation from there, which i asked if it would annoy or upset the staff, and it was actually the staffs idea for me to have some input which would mean i can report more directly to the departments involved so they can address as they see fit without GM involvement meaning quicker response times, better safety, more features and improved customer service meaning more income to the slope and for them the ability to negotiate better wages...

They all know it is a long term development and i am really curious to see how much i can learn from them as me teach them in there own field...

I want to learn the piste bashing for park building to better understand the ways parks are constructed, and we have a great park builder, but the maintenance sucks... Anyway, me and him sat down with 2 designs i had for the park and he was really impressed which led to more conversations and the influx of funds to actually build new features, with 2 full time staff through the summer building rails etc which is really cool for everyone...

I don't think it will make me a better snowboarder, but i spend a lot of time on the slope with my 7 year old stepson, and he is wanting to learn, but the availability to learn is fragmented as the park is clearly designed for people that can ride in a park at a higher level, so this is one of the things we are addressing with graded rails clearly visible and different lines for different capabilities, it also pushes all the other kids in the snowboard school as well, who do produce some really good riders, but with them talking to someone who is approachable, it makes for a better school, and the bigger ones, who i know most of also get an input rather than the resort not being approachable...

So i think it is a very good opportunity for me, but i will still call my self retired as i don't consider it an actual job... Haha


----------

